# immune to mind affecting abilities



## Luigiana (Aug 10, 2011)

hey

i might have dreamed about it, but im pretty sure its real.
do there exist a magical item which gives u immunity to mind affecting abilities?


----------



## Greenfield (Aug 10, 2011)

Sort of.  There's a bit of a ritual involved.

It's called a Lich's Phylactry, and the ritual involves you dying.

Other than that though...


----------



## Luigiana (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenfield said:


> Sort of.  There's a bit of a ritual involved.
> 
> It's called a Lich's Phylactry, and the ritual involves you dying.
> 
> Other than that though...



are there no other way to get resistant to mind affecting stuff?


----------



## Greenfield (Aug 10, 2011)

Resistant?  Anything that bumps your Will Save does that.

Immune?  There are templates, I know.  There may in fact be items, to be truthful. I honestly don't know.  I suspect that they'd be expensive, possibly even Epic.

My response was and off-the-cuff smartassism.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 10, 2011)

Luigiana said:


> are there no other way to get resistant to mind affecting stuff?




There's the Mind Blank spell.


----------



## kitcik (Aug 10, 2011)

Luigiana said:


> do there exist a magical item which gives u immunity to mind affecting abilities?




If you bought this item, it would ever be referred to as the "Luigiana Purchase."


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 10, 2011)

kitcik said:


> If you bought this item, it would ever be referred to as the "Luigiana Purchase."




I have a weakness for puns.
I hate you.


Also, Helmet or Amulet of Mindblank - Spell Level 8 x Caster Level 15 x 2,000 (continuous) / 1/2 (24 hour duration) = 120,000 / 2 (creation cost is 1/2 market price) = 60,000 for continuous Mind Blank.


----------



## emoplato (Aug 10, 2011)

In the Magic of Incarnum there is a chakra bind(crown) called an Enigma Helm for Incarnates and Soulborns. Though, to be honest a Totemist L5 are much better than either one just take a shape soulmeld. The other option would be to take a race from there, shape soulmeld, and open least chakra(crown) works too if you just want the one, still two feats though.


----------



## Wyvernhand (Aug 11, 2011)

DMGII has the Ring of Mental Fortitude


			
				DMGII said:
			
		

> Effect: This ring protects the wearer against all mind-affecting spells and abilities as long as it is worn. She need not make any saving throws against these effects; they simply fail to affect her.





There is also the Cowl of Warding from Magic of Faerun which comes with built in Freedom of Movement, and the Third Eye: Conceal from XPH/MIC which takes up the otherwise crappy face slot.

Consult this guide for all of your high level equipping needs.  Cover ALL of these bases, either via spells, abilities, or items, or you will probably die.  Or worse.​


----------



## Empirate (Aug 17, 2011)

And there's the Greenstone Amulet, which grants total immunity to mind-affecting, but I forget where it's located. Some Faerûn sourcebook.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Aug 17, 2011)

Um, am I wrong in thinking judicious use of the level 1 _Protection from Evil_ spell and the like would accomplish all you need for this?  Granted, the wording says it more suppresses than grants immunity to mind effecting abilities. but for the minutes/level it's in effect, you're as good as gold.  

Invest in a wand.  It's, what, 750gp for 50 uses?  More if you want it at a higher caster level to last longer each use, but How often are you expecting Mind Effects?

Level 3 _Magic Circle Against Evil_ and the like does all this and more, for 10 minutes/level.  Even more groovy.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 17, 2011)

Protection From Evil only grants protection from mental control, not from the full range of Mind Affects.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Aug 18, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Protection From Evil only grants protection from mental control, not from the full range of Mind Affects.



It provides suppression from all charm and compulsion effects.  Is the OP talking about illusions, glammers, fear effects?  what else is left that's being considered here?


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 18, 2011)

The guy said "mind affects" not "A subschool of mind affects".
Thats like saying "I want immunity to magic" and being given immunity to fireballs only.


----------



## Empirate (Aug 18, 2011)

RUMBLETiGER said:


> It provides suppression from all charm and compulsion effects.  Is the OP talking about illusions, glammers, fear effects?  what else is left that's being considered here?




It's a little more limited than that. "Enchantment (charm) effects and enchantment (compulsion) effects that  grant the caster ongoing control over the subject, such as dominate person" is not all of them. For example, Prot./Evil makes Charm Person and Dominate Person useless, but not Suggestion or Crushing Despair.
Mind-affecting is an even wider category, including Fear effects and many monster abilities (such as those of the Allip, Gibbering Mouther, Harpy...), as well as quite a few spells that aren't Charms or Compulsions.


----------



## RUMBLETiGER (Aug 18, 2011)

Hm... methinks I need to compile an entire list of everything that falls under the realm of "Mind Effects", because my understanding is limited.

Unless someone already knows of one handy?


----------



## Wyvernhand (Aug 18, 2011)

That's not hard. Most SUs and EXs that are mind affecting say so directly. The only things that don't are some fear effects. All fear effects are mind affecting, though, up to and including the intimidate skill and frightful presence. Spells that are have the [Mind Affecting] tag too. That's...about it.


----------

